# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه گیلان چطوره؟

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان سطح دانشگاه گیلان به خصوص رشته کامپیوترش چطوره؟ میشه یه امیدی به خوب بودنش داشت؟

----------


## metikd7820

راستی بین گیلان و فومن کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## metikd7820

حتما باید تجربی باشی تا جوابتو بدن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## metikd7820

:Yahoo (21): 

  :Yahoo (21):  

اپ

----------


## NaBiz

> حتما باید تجربی باشی تا جوابتو بدن؟


مشتی چرا عصبونی میشی
 اخه تو این انجمن چن نفر ریاضین و بینشون چن نفرن که از یه رشته ی خاص مهندسی کامپیوتر گیلان بدونه. مثلن برو تو سایت دانشکدشون رزومه استادا رو ببین یا رتبه بندی این حرفا.

----------


## Behnam10

> راستی بین گیلان و فومن کدوم بهتره؟


البته فومن یکی از شهر های استان گیلانه  ....
در کل دانشگاه خوبی از نظر امکانات و ... هست . اونایی که بالاخره دانشجوش هستند میتونن بهتر راهنماییت کنند ولی خود دانشگاه از نظر امکانات رفاهی و .... ، در سطح قابل قبولیه 
محل دانشکده فنی داخل خود مجموعه دانشگاه گیلانه که حدود ۱۰ کیلومتر خارج از شهر رشت هستش ولی علوم پایه داخل خود رشت ه ...

----------


## metikd7820

> البته فومن یکی از شهر های استان گیلانه  ....
> در کل دانشگاه خوبی از نظر امکانات و ... هست . اونایی که بالاخره دانشجوش هستند میتونن بهتر راهنماییت کنند ولی خود دانشگاه از نظر امکانات رفاهی و .... ، در سطح قابل قبولیه 
> محل دانشکده فنی داخل خود مجموعه دانشگاه گیلانه که حدود ۱۰ کیلومتر خارج از شهر رشت هستش ولی علوم پایه داخل خود رشت ه ...


دانشگاه تهران فومن منظورم بود چطوره  :Yahoo (106):

----------

